# Clippers get Bobby Brown from Hornets



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The New Orleans Hornets have lined up the last move they need to make to get under the NBA's luxury-tax threshold.
> 
> NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com that the Hornets have reached a verbal agreement on a trade with the Los Angeles Clippers that will send reserve guard Bobby Brown to the Clippers for a conditional future second-round draft pick.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Clippers get Brown from Hornets*

Since the hornets traded (more succinctly dumped) two guys named Brown today your thread title doesn't really elucidate the reader.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers get Brown from Hornets*



Diable said:


> Since the hornets traded (more succinctly dumped) two guys named Brown today your thread title doesn't really elucidate the reader.


Merry Christmas


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

(.....I have to)

Well I guess its the Clippers prerogative to trade for Bobby Brown


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Gratuitous, but necessary Rizzle..

Another good move by GM Dunleavy. A throw-away pick for a adequate backup combo guard. Two thumbs up.


----------

